# Ichabod's Headstone



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

started on a tombstone using an enlarged pumpkin stencil on some white foam.

put the stencil on the foam & some spray paint etched the pattern for me.
then i simply cut it out with a small hacksaw blade by hand.

not sure on the final design but i wanted to get that out of the way first.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Well, thats one way of doing it. 
I have seen etching done with acetone before to make texture on styrofoam. You need full strength acetone, not nail polish remover. Maybe for lettering instead of carving.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Ingenious concept for transferring pattern. Looking good so far...


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like it worked very well


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice start to the stone! How tall is it?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I like it!
Nice work so far!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

RoxyBlue said:


> Nice start to the stone! How tall is it?


thanks, it is just over 3 feet tall.

i'm still mulling over design/shape ideas for this.

going with raised lettering that sticks out rather than carved into i think.
to do that i'll print the text onto paper, glue it to blue or pink foam, then cut the letters out with a small coping saw machine.


















p.s. i can post the headless horse image i used, if anyone would like to use it.
i had to re-do it in photoshop then i cut it into a stencil with a silhouette cameo machine.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

got some letters done, now to attach them with this stuff

i did some tests with blue foam, applied this to one side and clamped.
dries quickly with one coat, product fully cured in 24hrs.
consistency is more like thick paint than a white glue.
doesn't melt the foam, doesn't stay wet inside.

it's not as strong as GG but it's very close..enough force will break the original joint.
i will try coating both sides to see if it helps.










(glidden gripper in canada is watered down)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see your dog has taken responsibility for supervising this project


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

You will be able to get some interesting lighting effects with the recessed graphic and raised lettering.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Love this stone Edward! Very cool and I love the foam variations. (Depth and layers, depth and layers) Should turn out remarkably loverly!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

SealGrip seems to be holding fast..


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

covered the letters with the sealgrip..


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks great!
Nice looking dog too


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

i made up a tombstone rocker using heresjohnny's design, seen here:
http://www.hauntforum.com/showpost.php?p=803508&postcount=9

thanks johnny 



















still need to monster mud the whole thing


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice! I'm glad you found the rocker post useful. Post a video when you, I would lik e to see it in action.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

here it is in action..


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I really like the movement and the background music is just wonderful!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice! I like the somewhat random effect you get with a cam.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very cool Billy!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice! So need new gravemarkers of my own this year...


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Nice job Billy. Dont know how I missed your video. Nice movements with cam action.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That turned out well! Cams work really well in scenarios like this.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I love it. That is a badass tombstone


----------

